# Suggestions on new food for Toy?



## MeMe B (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi all! I am fairly new to PF but not to owning a poodle. .. but I would like to know some opinions on foods to transition my 7 year old toy, Molly. Im not going to do raw for various reasons.
She's been on the prescription science diet from the vet and I'm learning is not the best she could be eating. I also feed her cooked chicken and eggs a few times a week.
She's not a super active dog other than walks and playing so I want to be careful that she doesn't get too much fat from eating too high of a protein food -vet warned me long ago about too much fat and pancreas problems in poodles.
I have done my research on dogfoodadvisor.com and have seen some they rate favorably. But I still would like some input from real life poo owners - especially tpoos since they need small breed kibble.
It seems that Acana, Wellness, Whole Earth rate well. Oh - Molly just recently started with tear staining which is what prompted me to look into a different food for her. Might not have anything to do with her food, but I want to change it now after my research. 
Thanks for any input you can share!!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi MeMe & Molly!
Food is one of the things that is trial and error! My suggestion is to find the foods that meet your criteria and try them all, if your Molly doesn't have the 'picky poodle syndrome'!
If you go to utube and watch Dr. Jean Dodds videos on food & allergies, she says your dog will have a less likely possibility of developing allergies if you switch foods several times a year rather than sticking to one food for a long period of time.
My Molly never has the same food/brand/flavor for any length of time and we have not had a single allergy flare up......Dr Dodds could be right!!! 
So it's all a matter of finding your criteria!!!JMO!!!

If you want a real tiny kibble though I will suggest ' Vet's Choice Healthy Extensions Little Bites' it has the smallest kibble I have ever seen! Each piece is half the size of my pinkie nail! Protein is 24% Fat is 18% (My Molly loves small kibble) Is also Holistic and corn, wheat & soy free. (Chicken based though, and some dogs are sensitive to chicken)
Good Luck in finding what you want for your Molly!


----------



## MeMe B (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you SO much for giving me such a detailed answer- I am going to watch that video you mention! 
My Molly is one definitely finicky eater!!! She will not eat rather than touch something she doesn't like - so changing her food a lot might be great for that!
I am going to find that tiny kibble! Bet my Molly would love it! She loves chicken!
Thanks again from Molly Mom to the other!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OOPS!!!!!! Gave you the wrong Name for DR........ Dr Dodds is the doctor for 'go to' for vaccination & allergies protocols ...It Dr.Karen Becker for food and allergy videos!! Both doctors are great though so watch both of their videos!!!!!!


----------



## MeMe B (Feb 5, 2013)

How funny! I was watching Dr. Becker ' s videos probably at the same time you sent this message. She's awesome! Wish her practice was anywhere near me! 
I first found one where the 2 vets were doing a video together then started watching Dr. Becker ' s videos from there. 
Thanks again for being so helpful! You've been so nice to me since I started posting on PF! "Talk" to you soon! 
PS - I am going to figure out this picture issue and post one of my Molly - ours are same color


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Bella is a 3 yr old toy that is 4 pounds and when I had her on kibble she was picky.... she came home on Science Diet and loved that crap until I read on this forum what a horrible food she was eating and switched. We went through quite a few to find something she would eat and finally ended up with Orijen though this food is too rich for some. We have since switched to Stella and Chewy's dehydrated raw and she is doing wonderful (though I totally understand this choice is not for everyone and a 5 star kibble is a great choice!)


----------



## MeMe B (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks so much Minnie for taking the time to answer me! I am mad at myself for assuming that just because the vet sold it that SD was a great food. Like video said I also cook chicken or eggs for her too which she loves. 
Since I've posted my original question I've read a lot more about a raw diet and found out about those types of food you mentioned and I think I can handle a dehydrated variety. I had a misconception about what raw really entailed. 
My Molly is 7 and an "only dog" at this point (although I'm thinking now about a sibling poo for her) and just plays and walks or runs around a little for her activity - kind of a couch potato. In your opinion would Orijen or S & C be too rich for her? 
I think she has problems with her food (tear staining and licking paws lately) is why I'm investigating new food. After hearing several videos by Dr. Karen Becker I'm thinking Molly might not be a couch potato and would have her problems clear up on a dehydrated raw diet. 
I'm going in search of these foods today, but may have to order online as not so sure what is available in my area. 
Again, thanks for your answer!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I also like to rotate kibbles - both brands and varieties. I like Now Grain Free Small Breed, Wellness Core Small Breed (it's grain free), and Zignature Grain Free (the turkey and also the lamb).


----------



## lobsterbay (Dec 11, 2013)

I tried raw food with our 3 year old toy. I found that his breath did not smell the best and that was a turn off and we had other concerns. 

Now I am making his food and it is very easy and alot cheaper. 1/2 protein (ground beef or chicken - I have been precooking when I have beef to reduce the fat) 1/4 cooked vegetable and 1/4 carbohydrate (I have been using a sweet potato). I put it all in the food processor and then form into small patties and bake for 1/2 hr. He also get some dairy and other little snacks. I make about a month at a time.


----------



## MeMe B (Feb 5, 2013)

I do appreciate you giving me your recipe - like I've said I have had concerns about raw - just for us - I know many dogs do well - but I just don't know about it for us. I love the way it sounds after I've researched it and if anything might try the dehydrated raw to see how she does on it. 
I do like to cook chicken for her and I like how you do yours. 
Do you feed any kibble with this? You wouldn't have to - I just wondered if you did and if there is a brand your toy likes. 
I think Molly would love your recipe! 
Thanks!


----------



## lobsterbay (Dec 11, 2013)

I don't include kibble with my home cooked food.


----------

